# [Funtoo] Trois questions à propos de Funtoo (résolu)

## cocowin

Bonsoir !

J'ai trois question à propos de Funtoo :

Dans le wiki de Funtoo, il est écrit que le Portage de Funtoo est "légèrement différents" de celui de Gentoo.

1. Pourrai-je quand même installer des paquet Gentoo sur Funtoo avec Portage sans problèmes, comme si c'était des paquets Funtoo ?

2. Pourrai-je quand même utiliser la doc de Gentoo à propos de Portage ? Parce que celle de Funtoo n'est pas très bien fournie.

3. Pourquoi installer Funtoo plutôt que Gentoo ? N'est-ce qu'un vulgaire projet concurrent ?

Merci d'y répondre !Last edited by cocowin on Sat Jul 27, 2013 5:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

Bonjour,

 *cocowin wrote:*   

> (...)
> 
> Merci d'y répondre !

 

  :Shocked:  Heu... cette injonction telle quelle sonne mal à mon oreille...

Je vais faire le présupposé que vous vouliez plutôt écrire p.e. "Merci pour votre attention et par avance, pour vos éclairages sur ces questions <agrémenté d'un smiley>" et auquel cas, tenter d'apporter quelques éléments.

1°) oui ; il n'y a pas vraiment de différences d'ailleurs vu la notion de "ports" qui est à la base.

2°) oui. Funtoo est bien plus récente et bénéficie de contributeurs moins nombreux par ailleurs ils n'ont pas intérêt à réinventer la roue non plus vu que des documentations gentoo existent.

3°) Question de goûts et de couleurs et même si certains le pensent, le qualifier de "vulgaire projet concurrent" serait malgré tout un brin irrespectueux pour ses acteurs et utilisateurs.

Néanmoins, hormis les informations ci-après, je ne suis pas en mesure de faire un tableau comparatif clair et exhaustif des différences qu'il y a entre les 2 distributions...

Pour l'historique, Funtoo a été fondée par la même personne qui a créée Gentoo : M. Daniel Robbins.

Après avoir quitté le projet Gentoo quelques années puis tenté de revenir à ses rênes à un certain moment, il a créé Funtoo afin d'avoir sa liberté d'action. Ce faisant, il y apporta en contribution principale "Metro" (un nouvel outils de gestion des build) à la place de "catalyst" qui est utilisé sous Gentoo. Le tout en s'appuyant sur le package manager Portage en version ~arch. L'arbre est lui resté commun à ma connaissance.

Plus d'informations dont sans doute, ce comparatif Gentoo vs Funtoo, seront données par les utilsateurs de Funtoo (notamment d2_racing, qui est un mods chez nous également à la base du projet funtoo-quebec) sinon directement sur leurs forums.

J'espère avoir été objectif, neutre et impartial dans mes réponses   :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

Merci pour le (résolu) quoiqu'un petit mot en sus sur ton choix aurait été sympa   :Wink: 

Par acquis de conscience et pour fournir une information plus fiable - n'ayant jamais suivi ce projet mes souvenirs de cette époque datent un peu maintenant - j'ai consulté un peu les forums funtoo et j'ai touvé quelques éléments dont certains :

voir ici => Lien 1 https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/funtoo-dev/QPJfU4XTPRI

et surtout là => Lien 2 https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/funtoo-dev/qXGVhjupv6k

me semblent importants à connaitre avant d'opter pour l'une ou l'autre sinon se faire son sentiment dessus.

Espérant avoir été utile   :Smile: 

----------

## cocowin

 *boozo wrote:*   

> (...)
> 
> J'espère avoir été objectif, neutre et impartial dans mes réponses  

 

Et comment ! C'était parfait !

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Merci pour le (résolu) quoiqu'un petit mot en sus sur ton choix aurait été sympa 
> 
> (...)

 

Là je dois rajouter quelque chose :

D'après les lien que tu m'as donnés et ceux que je trouve sur DuckDuckGo (fuck Google  :Wink:  ), la seule chose que je peux me dire est : "Whoua, mais en fait Funtoo c'est mieux que Gentoo !".

Alors que je sais pertinamment que c'est faux (sans vouloir dévalorises Funtoo).

Je devrai mieux tester les deux distrib mais elles n'ont pas de LiveCD (j'entends par là que je suis obligé de les installer pour les tester, contrairement à Debian, Ubuntu et autres).

Nul doute que si je choisis une des deux, je la trouverai géniale et la garderai sans tester l'autre.

Je vais plutôt regarder les docs et chercher sur DuckDuckGo d'autres résultats. Et si là encore je ne trouve rien, je prendrai Gentoo (pour les gigantesques docs et wiki et pour la popularité).

Voilà !

----------

## boozo

Curieux comme ressenti... personnellement j'aurai eu le sentiment inverse   :Shocked: 

* des avantages affichées qui n'en sont pas "réellements" ou en tout cas qui sont très largement discutables ;

* un nombre de devs inférieur d'un facteur 40 au moins sans parler des {end,power}-users ;

* un architecte-en-chef tout puisssant et un peu brut-de-décoffrage qui considère le plus souvent que "soit on adopte sa vision du projet soit on se barre" ;

* ...

Selon moi c'est un peu son projet "alibi" pour faire ce qu'il veut en s'amusant car, de toute façon, il maitrise son sujet pour lui-même et c'est satisfaisant quant à son besoin propre sans doute. Enlève les 2 principaux contributeurs au projet et combien de temps la distrib peut-elle vivre ?

D'ailleurs, selon d'autres posts que je n'ai pas relayés en plus du lien 2, je subodore (mais je n'engage que moi) qu'il envisage d'en faire une distrib quasi orientée "embedded" ; sans doute dans une idée de porter et tester la viabilité de cela pour une start-up ou une entreprise. C'est pas que cela me gène sur le fond mais c'est une optique/stratégie autre qu'une distribution "classique" à mon sens

Bon après soit : sous Gentoo, le monde n'est pas tout rose non plus tous les jours mais bon la base me semble plus saine et plus pérènne quand même   :Rolling Eyes: 

Pour ce qui est de ne pouvoir tester en "livecd" classique, c'est un peu normal vu qu'à l'inverse des autres que tu cites, il s'agit dans les 2 cas de Rolling-Release sources based customisables "à volonté" (meta-distribution)... C'est ni le but ni le moyen d'en apprécier leurs qualités/défauts   :Wink:  Mais monter 2 VM c'est toujours faisable pour y goûter un peu plus sans trop de gène au quotidien.

Quant au choix définitif, la(es) seule(s) question(s) qui est(sont) à se poser c'est :

* pourquoi en est-on arrivé à vouloir prendre ce type de distribution ?

En corollaire : est-on prêt à en "payer le prix"/"assumer le choix" (sous-entendu : qu'est-ce qui est le plus important pour soi) ?  

En fonction des réponses : l'une ou l'autre c'est une expérience qu'on ne renie jamais   :Wink: 

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

Par soucis d'équité, je vais faire l'avocat de funtoo, que j'utiise depuis sa création.

Alors pourquoi Funtoo ?

Revenons a gentoo 2 secondes : créé par d. robbins , flexible et optimisée, elle rencontre un franc succès, s'en suit une énorme communauté d'utilisateurs et de développeurs

Il a fallut trouver un moyen de régir tout ce beau monde, des comités furent crées  et de fil en aiguille d. robbins a quitté le projet aprés avoir confié les rennes a la fondation gentoo.il a quitté a cause des désaccord récurrents sur l'avenir et l'architecture de gentoo principalement. ( je crois bien qu'il a été éjecté par vote mais ca date et je n'en suis pas sur ).

Qu'est-ce qu'elle apporte ?

A vrai dire boozo n'a pas tort en disant que les différences sont discutable.Principalement, portage est modifié ( arbre moins conséquent ) , les profils le sont aussi, et pas mal d'ebuilds aujourd'hui sont modifiés pour funtoo.

L'intéret principal a mon avis est le nombre de décisionnaires : très réduit !

Ce qui apparait a boozo comme un soucis est pour moi un énorme avantage : pas de discussion pendant mille ans pour savoir si on va a gauche ou a droite, ils font des choix ( bon ou mauvais a l'appéciation de chacun ) mais ca avance , tranquillement et sans conflit.La discussion reste possible via mailing list .

Je vais reprendre quelques passages du post de boozo et argumenter un peu :

 *Quote:*   

> des avantages affichées qui n'en sont pas "réellements" ou en tout cas qui sont très largement discutables

 

Je suis d'accord.La vraie chose positive c'est qu'en redéployant les outils nécessaires, d.robbins en a ré-écrit quelques un en essayant de les améliorer ( portage, metro )

 *Quote:*   

> un nombre de devs inférieur d'un facteur 40 au moins sans parler des {end,power}-users ;

 

Vrai.

 *Quote:*   

> un architecte-en-chef tout puisssant et un peu brut-de-décoffrage ... 

 

trollomètre +1000   :Laughing: 

Je trouve ca dur, d.robbins a créé gentoo et funtoo ( vous aurez compris qu'il a mon respect ).

Linus torvald n'est pas un tendre non plus et il le faut, il est a ce jour le seul décisionnaire pour les futur release de son kernel et on n'a pas a s'en plaindre.

 *Quote:*   

>  ... qui considère le plus souvent que "soit on adopte sa vision du projet soit on se barre" 

 

Hum, jamais lu quoi que ce soit de ce style dans la mailing-list.Ceci dit , aujourd'hui les orientations architecturales de linux sont prises chez redhat. les autre suivent ou pas.On a le cas en ce moment avec systemd.

 *Quote:*   

> D'ailleurs, selon d'autres posts que je n'ai pas relayés en plus du lien 2, je subodore (mais je n'engage que moi) qu'il envisage d'en faire une distrib quasi orientée "embedded" ; sans doute dans une idée de porter et tester la viabilité de cela pour une start-up ou une entreprise.

 

Possible, mais je n'ai rien constaté allant dans ce sens.Dès le départ , drobbins a fournit pas mal d'effort pour améliorer catalyst et supporter openVZ.Perso je pense que c'est du a son travail , il bosse pour une société de cloud computing , je suppose qu'il a expérimenté en fonction de ce que réclamait son boulot.

Voila , j'ai finit  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> salut,
> 
> Par soucis d'équité, je vais faire l'avocat de funtoo, que j'utiise depuis sa création.
> 
> (snip)

 

Ah bin voilà alors que je m'écharpe pour être correct et objectif depuis le début (et même dans mon dernier post je vous le signale)  il était temps d'avoir enfin un enduser funtoo dans ce fil   :Laughing: 

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> L'intéret principal a mon avis est le nombre de décisionnaires : très réduit !
> 
> Ce qui apparait a boozo comme un soucis est pour moi un énorme avantage : pas de discussion pendant mille ans pour savoir si on va a gauche ou a droite, ils font des choix ( bon ou mauvais a l'appéciation de chacun ) mais ca avance , tranquillement et sans conflit.La discussion reste possible via mailing list.

 

Je comprends bien et respecte cette tactique néanmoins (et c'est aussi pourquoi j'ai dis largement discutable) c'est un argument qui est tout-à-fait opposable   :Wink: 

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

>  *boozo wrote:*   un architecte-en-chef tout puisssant et un peu brut-de-décoffrage ...  
> 
> trollomètre +1000  
> 
> Je trouve ca dur, d.robbins a créé gentoo et funtoo ( vous aurez compris qu'il a mon respect ).
> ...

 

Non, du tout ! Très loin de moi l'idée de chatouiller un égo (le Monsieur force le respect ne serait-ce que par ce qu'il a fait) et je note régulièrement des points à son tableau ^^ (cf. le dernier en date) 

Mais j'ai souvenir de certains échanges ici à une époque et l'exemple que j'ai mentionné en lien 2 (voir post au-dessus) n'est pas caricatural à mon sens   :Wink: 

Après qu'il existe d'autres personnages dans la même veine certes ! Mais L. Torvald maintien le kernel pas Gentoo et les contraintes/tensions ne sont pas les mêmes non plus. Cependant le fonctionnement avec git reste ouvert au mérite et il doit bien arriver de temps en temps que la branche de L.Torvald "himself" se synchronise sur celui d'un autre dev...  

Sinon un autre modèle est de fonctionnement est le mode "collegial" i.e. au format BSD mais... c'est ce que tu décriais un peu tout à l'heure non ?  :Razz:  (je charie mais...)

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

>  *boozo wrote:*    ... qui considère le plus souvent que "soit on adopte sa vision du projet soit on se barre"  
> 
> Hum, jamais lu quoi que ce soit de ce style dans la mailing-list.Ceci dit , aujourd'hui les orientations architecturales de linux sont prises chez redhat. les autre suivent ou pas.On a le cas en ce moment avec systemd.

 

Rhoo bon je ne vais pas chercher des exemples pour toutes mes phrases non plus mais je peux citer à ma décharge au moins un avis concordant d'un autre funtooiste reconnu   :Wink: 

(Pour les phrases suivantes je ne dirai rien sinon je vais augmenter ma tension artérielle dangereusement  :Mr. Green: )

Allez va ma réponse était de bonne guerre ! Et au-delà, merci surtout d'avoir apporté un retour d'expérience avec Funtoo   :Smile: 

post scriptum:

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

>  *boozo wrote:*   D'ailleurs, selon d'autres posts que je n'ai pas relayés en plus du lien 2, je subodore (mais je n'engage que moi) qu'il envisage d'en faire une distrib quasi orientée "embedded" ; sans doute dans une idée de porter et tester la viabilité de cela pour une start-up ou une entreprise. 
> 
> Possible, mais je n'ai rien constaté allant dans ce sens.Dès le départ , drobbins a fournit pas mal d'effort pour améliorer catalyst et supporter openVZ.Perso je pense que c'est du a son travail , il bosse pour une société de cloud computing , je suppose qu'il a expérimenté en fonction de ce que réclamait son boulot.

 

Si jamais c'est utile, j'ai retrouvé certains liens qui m'ont amené à cette analyse mais comme je l'ai dis ce n'est que mon sentiment  :Wink:  (du reste je trouve l'idée assez intéressante) 

* https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/funtoo-dev/zLJNgRGIATY

* http://forums.funtoo.org/viewtopic.php?id=852

----------

## k-root

le genre d'option sympa  : FL-646 - Non-Rolling Release Option - for stability and enterprise 

http://bugs.funtoo.org/browse/FL-646?focusedCommentId=14178&page=com.atlassian.jira.plugin.system.issuetabpanels:comment-tabpanel#comment-14178

edit : les commentaires sont intéressants   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This sounds more like Sabayon, just using funtoo instead of gentoo. Your going to need some dedicated developers for it too. Funtoo is already understaffed in my opinion as even the devs we have including myself can only spend a limited amount of time on Funtoo as we have real lives that take priority. But to whoever want to support this, I wish you the best of luck.

 

----------

## ryo-san

re

@boozo : merci pour les liens : le second m'a bien fait rire ( réponse de drobbins a p4 ).Ce n'est pas vraiment de la diplomatie ... mais bon j'adhère ^^

@k-root : effectivement , il y a débat.Rh1 ne souhaite pas voir le projet se disperser , ca peut se comprendre, et puis vu le nombre de distros existantes ( sabayon par exemple ) , a quoi bon ?

Pour le reste , le mieux c'est de se faire sa propre opinion, je voulais juste apporter quelques infos complémentaires , surtout au sujet de la création du projet.

Pour quelqu'un qui découvre , ca doit être un peu déroutant.

Bonne soirée a vous.

----------

## d2_racing

En lisant la note d'un dev de Funtoo, je sens que Funtoo va se peinturer dans un coin, car si Funtoo refuse systématiquement SystemD, un moment donné Funtoo va se retrouver seul de son côté et peut devenir imcompatible avec Gentoo à long terme.

Dès que Gnome 3.8 sous Funtoo, c'est une cause perdu.

----------

## cocowin

Ah, et encore deux questions (qui risquent de paraître évidente, donc n'hésitez pas à balancer le fameux "RTFM !"  :Very Happy:  )

Lorsque vous voulez télécharger Funtoo, vous avez le choix entre les version "stable", "current" et "experimental". On choisit la version désirée juste avant le téléchargement (de la même manière dont on choisit l'architecture).

D'après ce que j'ai vu, il existe une version "stable" et "unstable" de Gentoo.

1. La version "unstable" de Gentoo est-elle dure à utiliser (comme la version "unstable" de Debian) ou est-elle comme la version "stable" de Gentoo mais avec des logiciels à jour et un peu moins stable (comme la version "testing" de Debian) ?

2. Comment/quand choisit-on la version "stable" ou "unstable" de Gentoo ?

Merci pour votre attention et par avance, pour vos éclairages sur ces questions <agrémenté d'un smiley> .

----------

## boozo

 *cocowin wrote:*   

> Merci pour votre attention et par avance, pour vos éclairages sur ces questions <agrémenté d'un smiley> .

 

  :Laughing:   pas besoin d'être ironique non plus, je t'ai juste souligné tout en répondant malgré ce, que la forme et les convenances sont importantes ici (mais... pas seulement)

Pour répondre a tes questions : la branche "unstable" sous Gentoo (aka "~arch") est en effet un peu comparable à la branche "testing" sous Deb.

Sans être exempte de bug, elle reste tout-à-fait utilisable au quotidien mais n'est pas conseillé pour de la production car les tests d'intégration ne sont pas encore validés par les équipes projets et les arch-tester.

Toutefois a titre personnel, je ne conseillerais pas cette voie à un nouvel arrivant sans une certaine pratique d'administration de Gentoo. Même s'ils ne sont pas légion, il faudra malgré tout être à même de savoir régler les problèmes lorsqu'ils se poseront (identifier le problème, le résoudre sinon chercher un workaround, remonter l'anomalie et aider les devs voire patcher, masquer les versions le temps que, etc).

Selon le prog que cela touche et tes contraintes à cet instant, il faut s'attendre à ressentir certain moment de solitude...  :Mr. Green: 

Une caractéristique de Gentoo est de permettre de "mixer" très facilement les 2 branches. Cette stratégie me semble la plus saine et pertinente pour s'initier pendant quelques années sans prendre trop de risques au quotidien tout en permettant de disposer de nouvelles moutures de tels ou tels softs selon son envie ou ses besoins   :Smile: 

Par défaut lors d'une installation c'est la branche "stable" qui est activée, et le choix de passer à une autre option est laissée à l'utilisateur en paramétrant la variable correspondante dans le fichier make.conf (le passage peut-être fait très tôt lors de l'install avec un peu de savoir-faire oubien il peut être réalisé plus tard après l'obtention d'un système "stable" fonctionnel... c'est au choix)  

Voilà, sans être exhaustif sur la question, j'espére t'avoir un peu dégrossi les choses   :Wink: 

ps: Au-delà et sans te renvoyer sèchement à de la lecture (comme tu le verrais i.e. sous deb  :p) des informations beaucoup plus complètes sont accessibles ici => handbook section 3 relative à l'utilisation de Portage - faire cohabiter des branches différentes

Et si tu choisis de te lancer dans l'aventure Gentoo, je t'engage vivement : avant, pendant et longtemps après ton installation a user et abuser de l'ensemble de la documenation officielle disponible... car, vraiment, tout y est (ou presque... m'enfin 99% du temps c'est quand on y a mal cherché oubien mal lu   :Laughing:  )

----------

